# sad grooming story :(



## Izzie (Aug 31, 2010)

I read it in the news this morning, a woman brought her little dog to a groomer and told her to come back a while after to get the dog..when she arrived, she noticed the dog wasn't acting normal..at home same thing..they took her and look closely ..and saw some redness on her skin, brought her to the vet, the dog had second and third degree burn on 1/4 of her body!:afraid: 

sorry for my expression but..WTF ? how can it happen  is there a way we can recognise an good groomer from someone who might end up hurting your pet!? I like my groomer because I can stay with her while she groom my dog.. I never liked the idea of leaving my dog alone with someone who gonna manipulate her ..now that story just made me freaked out 

so..what is your opinion..how can a dog end up burned like that after a visit to the groomer?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

the burn will almost definitely be on teh underparts of the dog, and will be due to laying in a cage dryer with a heated dryer and a metal pan under them; the metal pan conducts the heat [cage dryers should never be heated] and burns on the parts making contact with the dog; especially between the legs where the coat is thin. It was probably left in for too long as well.

It unfortunately is not a new story, if you google it you can find a lot of times this happening in groomers.

Some say don't go where there's cage dryers, but personally cage dryers are not an automatic bad thing; a GOOD cage dryer is a god-send for a busy groomer, especially for someone like me who works alone; I don't have someone to help me dry and so forth!!! But my cage dryer has a plastic tray, it's an open wire crate (less effective for drying, but more safe as it CANNOT overheat) and the dryer points only to one side; so the dog and leave the stream of air easily on the other side of the cage. They also are only ever in there for 10-15 mins TOPS. 

A cage dryer is a great tool, but used incorrectly it can do damage. Mind you, so can my scissors and clippers and normal blow dryer....


----------



## Izzie (Aug 31, 2010)

didnt know it was something that, happened not regularly but a risk still there... anyway, it was a sad story to begin my day with..got to hate the news lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

All of our dryers dry cold/room temp air. Never had a burn problem here.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds like heated dryers to me too. They're such a safety issue, I'd just assume never use them again. They don't save that much more time as it is (and I work in a straight-through only shop where time is of the essence, no dog stays more than 1-3 hours tops).


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I used to use them on occasion though i tried to do each dog straight through when i had time. (not the way to go to move many dogs through) But like FD said.. never have the dog under the dryer long and use the open kennels. I had times set to make sure they were never forgotten and used them on lower heat settings. I never had a dog burned by a dryer...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Poor thing.  

I kind of wish they wouldn't make heated cage dryers anymore. The ones I've used use room temp air and don't really heat up. I don't have one now since I groom each dog straight through. If I did have one though it would certainly not have a heating element in it. 

On the bright side, at least the dog is alive. Not to long ago a dog died under a cage dryer at a vet clinic of all places :/ It got overheated  I only know about it b/c the owner works with my mother and she told me. I do know that the clinic where I used to work used heated cage dryers and it was awful in the summer. The grooming area could easily and quickly heat up to 90 degrees or better. I only worked there a year, I left as soon as I was given the chance.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Just a thought, but wouldn't a room tep dryer make the dog cold?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have two HV dryers (not cage dryers) but they are not heated. After they run for a while, the motor gets warm and it will blow warmer air - kind of like your car engine after it warms up... 

I think dryers that start out heated can get HOT very fast, dryers without heat DO warm up, but not as fast and not as hot... Hope this helps!

Barb


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

so sad when things like this happen.
We have 3 cage dryers at our shop. One has fans on each end and is only room temp. the other two do have heat, but are set for about 5 degrees about room temp. all the dryers are set so we face them from our tables. All have double safety timers and run for no longer than 15 mins. plastic coated floor grates too.


All things you need to use in moderation. Just because your cars speedometer goes to 110, you don't need to drive that fast


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> Just a thought, but wouldn't a room tep dryer make the dog cold?


The salon is kept between 70-75 F year round, there has never been a problem with dogs getting cold. A lot of dogs will shiver, yes, but a lot of dogs are shivering as soon as they enter the lobby.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Izzie. I know what article your talking about since where both from the same area. My grandmother kept the newspaper clipping and read it to me since she knew I brought my dogs to the groomers. Poor little dog. Still happy to hear he recovered from that.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I know a mother german shep who developed pyometra after delivery and the vet that did her surgery had her on a heating pad and burned the skin off her side. they refused to accept responsiblilty. so the vets have unnatentive vet tech too.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I had no idea that things like that could happen. 

I do hope that the little dog recovers fully._


----------

